# Takashi Amano is redoing his monster Nature Aquarium



## ghostsword (1 Jun 2012)

Takashi Amano is redoing his monster Nature Aquarium -- http://www.aquajournal-digital.net/aqua ... dgxbv.gif/

And here as well -- Takashi Amano redoing his large tank... Just awesome.. http://www.aquajournal-digital.net/aqua ... zazmp.gif/


----------



## sr20det (1 Jun 2012)

Off topic, who has a digital subscription to Aqua Journal?

I have looked and I assume I cant download the journals?  I.e. wanting to read on the tube or train, where internet is poo?


----------



## Radik (1 Jun 2012)

He must be bored


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jun 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Off topic, who has a digital subscription to Aqua Journal?
> 
> I have looked and I assume I cant download the journals?  I.e. wanting to read on the tube or train, where internet is poo?




I have one.. but they cannot be downloaded.. The digital is now exactly the same as the physical subscription, as I got both..


----------



## sr20det (1 Jun 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a shame, as then when internet connection is lacking, best time to have a hard copy.


----------



## hinch (1 Jun 2012)

the tube now has wifi !
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18278943


----------



## sr20det (1 Jun 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> the tube now has wifi !
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18278943



Will be cack, the National Express East Coast Service is free, and utter poop in all honesty.  Cant even read emails, best to stick to 3G and have an intermittant connection.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jun 2012)

Any ideas where to get a hard copy subscription to aquajournal in english ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Jun 2012)

Sorry for my stupidity, I read this and believed that they had released a uk hard copy version.


----------



## sr20det (3 Jun 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Sorry for my stupidity, I read this and believed that they had released a uk hard copy version.


Nope only digital, I wanted to store download them, but that Isnt possible apparently.


----------



## Little-AL (13 Jun 2012)

Such a cool tank to play with... Be nice to sit and watch that beauty of an evening!


----------



## plantbrain (13 Jun 2012)

That is NOT his home tank, that's a pair of tanks for the Tower.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jun 2012)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> That is NOT his home tank, that's a pair of tanks for the Tower.



I know now, my error..


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I have one.. but they cannot be downloaded.. The digital is now exactly the same as the physical subscription, as I got both..


I download mine every month


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jun 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you download yours every month without paying for it? No wonder magazines struggle to go online..


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> So you download yours every month without paying for it? No wonder magazines struggle to go online..


Who said I didn't pay for it? I just want a copy on my iPad also and not just read it online


----------



## ghostsword (30 Jun 2012)

Good man! 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------

